# Cycle advice on Test E & Anadrol & Primo



## sergio90 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello to all members, as you all may see im a new member and would like to shoot of by saying hello and all help will be much appreciated,

Im about to do a cycle and feel i need the advice from some of the pros on this site, a little about me is

Im 22 iv had one cycle experience before this and it follows by

week 1-16 Sustanon 250 @ 500mg per week
1-16 Boldenone @ 500 mg per week

I gained great results from 81kg to 92kg finished on 14%bf

Im currently about 88.5kg at about 14%bf training for about 3 years constantly and my diet is fairly clean with 200g or carbs and protein per day and my cycle goals are to bulk up a bit more and look clean if that makes sense

Im plaining on doing

week 1-14 Test E @ 750mg per week
1-14 Primo @ 400-500mg per week (still unsure)
1-4 Anadrol @ 80mg per day to kick start of a cycle

I would like some advice on if its a green light to go and if the dosages should be increased or decreased and whats the right dosage of primo to do with it, All help will be great. Thanks heaps


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

guys will get you answers in lest then 6h..

best-regards

wp


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 14, 2011)

anadrol and primo ???? Not a good stack IMOP

First off, how are you coming up with 80mg of anadrol bro? I mean do you have tabs that are 80 mg each, 20mg each or what? just seems a strange dose for a-bombs.


----------



## yerg (Apr 14, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> anadrol and primo ???? Not a good stack IMOP
> 
> First off, how are you coming up with 80mg of anadrol bro? I mean do you have tabs that are 80 mg each, 20mg each or what? just seems a strange dose for a-bombs.


 Maybe he caps them or presses them from powders???


----------



## yerg (Apr 14, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> Hello to all members, as you all may see im a new member and would like to shoot of by saying hello and all help will be much appreciated,
> 
> Im about to do a cycle and feel i need the advice from some of the pros on this site, a little about me is
> 
> ...


 first time using anadrol???  If so id cut it down to 50mg.  Primo I have absolutely no experience with so.....


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 14, 2011)

oh, ok. after re-reading your post I seen the Test Enan part, lol....
I would replace the Primo with 100mg/d of winny Inj or 100mg of NPP/d. 
cheeper, faster results, and better. 

Thats just me bro. not saying anyone else will agree with me but thats what i would do.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the rationale behind stacking primo and drol?  I think the test and primo will be fine.  I'd probably opt for OT over drol or dbol if you want a kickstart.  You may also want to consider tossing in test prop for the first three weeks as the longer ester test accumulates in your system.  Just my .02.


----------



## GMO (Apr 14, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> my cycle goals are to bulk up a bit more and look clean if that makes sense




Primo is not for bulking bro.  It is a great steroid, one of my favorites in fact, but for your goals it is the wrong compound.  Switch it out for Deca or NPP and run the drol at 50mg ed.  At your AAS experience and weight that will be plenty, trust me.  You are also going to want to run an AI on cycle and, if you run nandrolone, you'll want to run hcg as well. I am assuming that you have a solid PCT in place...


----------



## BigBird (Apr 15, 2011)

I actually think this is an interesting combination. Can't say I've ever seen this stack used but it could make for some nice gains. Perhaps Primo and Drol can compliment each other in a weird way? I don't think anyone can know with 100% certainty if this cycle is a good idea one way or another unless they have done it themselves. Primo is not typical for a mass stack but useful in "clean" real gains. It may help keep some of the strength gained from the Drol. The Primo dose is on point; that is, no less than 400mg EW. 'Drol should probably drop to 50mg ED. I think Primo is the type of dynamic product that can make any stack better. For an ultimate mass stack, replace Primo with Deca mentioned by others but I personally like the appeal of Primo stacked with Test and Drol just b/c it's a top shelf product and I haven't seen this stack before. In fact, if everything else is on point and squared away, this may be one helluva stack.


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks heaps for the fast reply guys, also the anadrol is actually virigen by organon its also known as anadrol iv been told also the caps are at 40mg per capsule, so im going to rather do 40 or 80mg per day, Il properly replace the primobolon with another compund but to be quite honest i dont want to play with decca. should i just run boldenone again as iv had good experience with it maybe it can be

weeks 1-14 test enathate at 750mg per week
weeks 1-14 boldenone at 400mg per week
weeks 1-4 anadrol or known as virigen at 40 or 80mg per week
weeks 14-16 clomid
weeks 16-20 or 22 nolvadex at 20mg per day

please make any adjustments required or add anything to help out guys
il also like to add winny but need advice on when and how much mg and how long will be good.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 15, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> Thanks heaps for the fast reply guys, also the anadrol is actually virigen by organon its also known as anadrol iv been told also the caps are at 40mg per capsule, so im going to rather do 40 or 80mg per day, Il properly replace the primobolon with another compund but to be quite honest i dont want to play with decca. should i just run boldenone again as iv had good experience with it maybe it can be
> 
> weeks 1-14 test enathate at 750mg per week
> weeks 1-14 boldenone at 400mg per week
> ...


 
Test should be ran 2 weeks longer than EQ due to time for longer Boldenone esters to clear - necessary for timing of pct. Then, pct should start two weeks after last shot of test in order to allow test esters to clear adequately. You probably don't need the Nolva. Just run the Clomid for pct. You can also add HCG - if you really want to but I never do. Due to EQ's long acting ester and the time it takes to get noticeable gains, it should be ran no less than 16 weeks. This would put your test at 18 weeks; perhaps a longer cycle than you want but appropriate if you're incorporating EQ into it. Why not stick with the Primo? The stuff is nearly God's gift to the aas world. You'll still be able to GET BIG with the Drol and Test. Primo (and PCT) will make it easier to keep some of the gains.  Yes, gains from EQ are also retainable but it's certainly not on par with Primo.


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 15, 2011)

Running the cycle for a little longer to 18 weeks wouldn't be a problem and il properly stick with running nolvadex and clomid as a pct but im still unsure on running the boldenone or primo or winny still i hope you guys can help me getting to a final decision with this. Thanks again for all the posts by members.

P.S iv also got some access to proviron 20mg tabs any thoughts with those?


----------



## Vick (Apr 15, 2011)

I would split the primo and test and start the test after the Anadrol. How are you going to do 80mg Anadrol? 8x10mg? So week 5-8 test E 1000mg day 1 and 500mg E5D, week 9-12 Primo. I never used Primo because i didnt want hair loss, but I would make sure you know the half lifes to maintain blood levels and i would choose EQ or even Tren over Primo.


----------



## mich29 (Apr 15, 2011)

anadrol and test e should be plenty


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 18, 2011)

also ıs ıt a better ıdea to start from week 1 to week 16 at 750mg of test or maybe do 1-4 at 500 and than ıncrease to 750mg from there on

also ıv got some access to some anapolans 50mg should ı kıck start wıth those or stıck wıth anadrols.

last but not least how should ı run my pct wıth the clomıd and nolvadex

Many thanks guys


----------



## BigBird (Apr 18, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> also ıs ıt a better ıdea to start from week 1 to week 16 at 750mg of test or maybe do 1-4 at 500 and than ıncrease to 750mg from there on
> 
> also ıv got some access to some anapolans 50mg should ı kıck start wıth those or stıck wıth anadrols.
> 
> ...


 
Anapolan is Anadrol my friend.  I believe Anapolans are Turkish brand.  

Clomid should be 100mg ED Week 1, 75mf ED Weeks 2-3 and 50mg ED Week 4.  Clomid/pct should start 2 weeks after last shot of Test.  I say stick with consistent doses of Test throughout cycle.  Some old schoolers still suggest pyramiding such as start low, then increase then taper off, and that's fine too I suppose but I personally would keep the dose even thoughout.  How about a compromise and use 625mg Test EW thoughout?


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 18, 2011)

Il stıck wıth the constant dosage of 750mg per week

How about nolvadex ıv got 4boxes on hand and how should that be run or the clomıd ıs far to plenty?


----------



## BigBird (Apr 18, 2011)

I would keep the Nolva nearby in case you start developing serious case of gyno (bitch tits) but other than that you shouldn't need it.  Clomid should be sufficient for effective pct.  You can add the Nolva with the Clomid for pct but you shouldn't have to.  Also, are you running an AI during your cycle??  You will endure a lot of bloat/water retention from Anadrol.  An AI will help reduce that.


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 18, 2011)

- It is only your 2nd cycle, do you really think you should Anadrol and also at 80mg ED ?

- Again it is your 2nd cycle, you are 22 and you think that for you to grow you have to use 1,5-1,8 grams of AAS per week ?

- At what height are you 88kg ?

- Your whole cycle is completery wrong: the duration, the dosages/dosage protocols, the chosen drugs, the PCT, no AI while running aromatizable compounds, no support supplements  - you generally lack of basic endocinology, drugs' half lives/properties etc.

That's my many points about this, absolutely not trying to bash you but i think you aren't ready to cycle, you should change your mentality and general ideas about AAS use because it is very possible for you to have health issues in the near future.


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 18, 2011)

500mg aweek of test E is good for a first cycle


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im 22 at 181cm tall & currently at 88.5kg

How can i change my cycle to fıt ıt to a correct second cycle

Also what drugs do you recommend that should be done at what dossages

ı hope you can assıst and gıve me more detaıl about ıt all


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 19, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> Im 22 at 181cm tall & currently at 88.5kg
> 
> How can i change my cycle to fıt ıt to a correct second cycle
> 
> ...


If you are referring to me my suggestions are the ones below:

*Example 1:*
*Weeks 1-10/12 -->* Test. E. 400-500mg/*week*
*Weeks 1-4/6 -->* D-bol 20-40mg *ED OR* T-bol 30-50mg *ED*

_*Example 2:*_
*Weeks 1-6/8 -->* Test. Prop. 50-100mg *EOD*
*Weeks 1-4/6 -->* D-bol 20-40mg* ED OR *T-bol 30-50mg *ED*

*PCT*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Clomid 100 | 50 | 50 | 25 mg *ED*
*Weeks 1-4 >* Nolva 40/20 | 20 | 20 | 10 mg *ED*

_*P.S.* 1) Obviously_ Weeks 1-4 of PCT aren't "on" cycle - PCT in ex. 1 should start 2 weeks after last injection/ in ex. 2 approximately 3 days after last injection.
2) Some lipid & liver support is recommended in both examples.


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 19, 2011)

I can work wıth that really good
because ı dıd sustanon 250mg at 500mg per week should ı keep ıt stıll the same dosage wıth the test enathate or maybe ıs ıt worth bumpıng ıt upto say 600mg also ı dont have access to any dbols ı can do anapolan at 50mg per day or maybe half a tab ıf ı break ıt.

also lıver support ıv got mılk thısıtle ın hand any other suggestıons you mıght have?


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 19, 2011)

sergio90 said:


> I can work wıth that really good
> because ı dıd sustanon 250mg at 500mg per week should ı keep ıt stıll the same dosage wıth the test enathate or maybe ıs ıt worth bumpıng ıt upto say 600mg also ı dont have access to any dbols ı can do anapolan at 50mg per day or maybe half a tab ıf ı break ıt.
> 
> also lıver support ıv got mılk thısıtle ın hand any other suggestıons you mıght have?


- If you go with Test. E. run it at 400-500mg/week. I personally don't really like Test blends, so i generally don't recommend them.

- I told you my opinion, what i would consider a proper 2nd cycle - hypothetically let's say you only have available Anadrol, MT, M1T and not milder orals, do you really think it's the way to go ? 

- Milk Thristle isn't a good choice, it inhibits with the AR - i suggest instead ALA, NAC, Liv52 etc.

PS Please when you speak to someone, let him know that you are reffering to him, quote his post - not bashing you.


----------



## sergio90 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yaz! said:


> - If you go with Test. E. run it at 400-500mg/week. I personally don't really like Test blends, so i generally don't recommend them.
> 
> - I told you my opinion, what i would consider a proper 2nd cycle - hypothetically let's say you only have available Anadrol, MT, M1T and not milder orals, do you really think it's the way to go ?
> 
> ...


 
Apologys for that and thanks for your help ıts been great help


----------

